# Cedar substrate



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

So what exactly is wrong with cedar? I know it is problematic for reptiles but why exactly? We went to home depot and got cedar for our tegu. Thought the bag was cypress, looked back and found out we were totally wrong. We took him out he has been with cedar for a little over 2 weeks. But he shows no health problems so I think he is fine.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 28, 2011)

The chemicals in the cedar are poisonous to tegus and most reptiles! please remove it


----------



## tora (Aug 28, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> So what exactly is wrong with cedar? I know it is problematic for reptiles but why exactly? We went to home depot and got cedar for our tegu. Thought the bag was cypress, looked back and found out we were totally wrong. We took him out he has been with cedar for a little over 2 weeks. But he shows no health problems so I think he is fine.



Pretty sure it's because the perfumes cause respiratory problems and the oils are toxic.
Not 100%, but I know it's the worst you can get.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah i have heard you shouldnt even build enclosures out of cedar


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

I removed him from it the instant I found out it was cedar. He is temporarily on carpet. I went to lowes, home depot, wal mart, all they have is recycled mixed tree mulch. They do not have cypress mulch. Where is a good place to get it?


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

if it is a small enclosure you can get it at petsmart/petco, but if it is a large enclosure I recommend finding something else to use. I use a dirt/soil mix and am very happy with it.


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 28, 2011)

I also recommend a dirt/soil mix. If your tegu decides to eat its substrate at all, it is much safer to ingest. It holds humidity well, and allows for good burrows.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

Where can I get a good dirt soil mix then? Or do you just take dirt from outside and mix it with potting soil?


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

if you live somewhere that isn't sprayed with pesticides than that is fine. I get mine from a local landscaping store.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay. So just get dirt from a landscaping store and mix it with potting soil. Easy enough.


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> Okay. So just get dirt from a landscaping store and mix it with potting soil. Easy enough.



yep and cheap. Just make sure the potting soil does not contain fertilizer or pesticides. Start with a 50-50 mix and go from there to get a consistency that you think will hold a burrow. Mix some water in and you should be able to grab a handful and make a ball that doesn't leak water and also doesn't fall apart.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright then. I will do that tomorrow morning. And as I said before, my tegu was in ceder mulch for about 2 weeks. He should be okay right? He shows no signs of illness


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, he should be fine.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you much


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 29, 2011)

I used a dirt/sand mix just be prepared it is messier when they are older. Tonka would come out to roam he would look clean but when I would wash my floors there was alot of dirt on the mop. I use hemlock now simply because it tracks less mess because mine come in and out of their enclosure at their leisure most days.


----------



## got10 (Aug 29, 2011)

It seems that cypress is impossible to get.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I really want to use cypress or orchid mulch or bark, all I can find so far in ingredients at stores is "natural forest products" I'm on a hunt here. This is annoying. Can I use the mulch from these stores or do I need cypress specifically? I am being detailed as I can I don't want to overthink this

Not to mention any potting soil I find says it has plant food or guano in it. I can't find potting soil that doesn't have all that garbage


----------



## james.w (Aug 29, 2011)

There are places online that you can order cypress, but they generally sell it by the pallet and shipping isn't cheap. 

I found a local tortoise breeder that sells it in Vegas, you could try contacting some breeders or pet shops where you are from and see if they have any or if they can get it.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like I have to go to a pet store then. How often should I change the bedding? If it is every month then I could spending $20 a month on bedding alone

Well we just got reptibark. It will have to due. Spent $30 on it. But whatever


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 29, 2011)

I searched for over a week before I found cypress. Its only easy to get if you live in the southeast. Everywhere else you have to order it. I found one pet store that I can buy it in bulk in everett, wa. But I doubt they will ship it. They are also the only pet store around here that sells roachs for food. As far as cedar goes, Yes it is bad for any reptiles flesh. The oils cause massive skin irratation, redening skin, eye issues, and respiritory infections. 

Any kind of pine/cedar bark= yuk!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 2, 2011)

Use hemlock mulch almost every garden place, home depot and lowe's seels it.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Use hemlock mulch almost every garden place, home depot and lowe's seels it.



Not up here.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried smaller nurseries?


----------



## Lance (Sep 25, 2011)

Exo Terra has a new Cyprus Mulch product that is awesome, we mix ours 50/50 with ZooMed EcoEarth. Perfect for holding moisture and no bugs. I would be deathly afraid of using soil from the Landscape stores, those soils are not pest and bug free. Just my thought.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 1, 2011)

I ended up going with ZooMed EcoEarth, it's not bad expense wise, you can reuse it, and it is 100% safe. I like those odds


----------

